# Do you play Words with Friends?



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

It's a Scrabble type game that you can play on Facebook. Last night I played DRIZZLE against my evil brother-in-law for 149 points. He claims to have no memory of it ever happening. My kid sister (his wife) says he left the room, supposedly to do some laundry, but she could hear him weeping.

I just thought I would like to share this moment of victory with the entire world.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Well done on your victory! :clap:

I used to play it a lot last year actually. But then I found TC.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

Was that using a blank tile, or were you playing some kind of children's scrabble with two Zs in the bag?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

my name is AtilliusRegulus. If anyone wants to play me just request. I'm addicted to this game.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Mephistopheles said:


> Was that using a blank tile, or were you playing some kind of children's scrabble with two Zs in the bag?


That was indeed using a blank as one of the Z's.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I play scrabble.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> my name is AtilliusRegulus. If anyone wants to play me just request. I'm addicted to this game.


I've succeeded in sending you a request, I think. (I don't understand Facebook very well). My username is Chrysichthys, but the game always shows my real name, Bryan King, instead.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Cnote11 said:


> I play scrabble.


There are a few differences between the two. The number of tiles for a given letter, and their point value is sometimes different. You only get a 35 point bonus for a "bingo" (using all seven letters), instead of 50, but the board layout lets you put words on triple word score with a letter on triple letter score. This allows you to make some high-scoring plays that you couldn't make in Scrabble. Also, the Words with Friends and Facebook Scrabble dictionaries are somewhat different in terms of which words are legal. Words with Friends is less tolerant of indecent words, and in general its dictionary seems to be more American-oriented.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I dislike the scoring system in Words with Friends, and I don't play Scrabble on Facebook. I also think the current Scrabble dictionary is bonkers and panders to idiots. American dictionaries also suck.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I like Australian dictionaries.


----------

